# Warum springen Forellen?



## spusie (18. August 2010)

Gehe öfters auf Forellen Angel im Raum 47.
Es gibt dort 2Teiche ohne zulauf.Es sind reine Naturteiche.
Nun zu meiner Frage:Warum springen Forellen?
über einige nette und Informative Antworten würde Ich mich freuen!!!!!!!
Gruß Spusie


----------



## allround95 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Warum springen Forellen?*

es gibt einige forellen die springen nach fligen oder mücken die übers wasser fliegen
desshalb kann man ja auch gut mit einer fliegen rute auf forellen gehen.
es gibt auch einige wenige die parasiten haben und ihre haut juckt dann hilft ihnen das aufprallen aufs wasser wie wenn wir uns kratzen


----------



## FisherMan66 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Warum springen Forellen?*

Warum hüpfen manche Menschen auf einem Bein?

Das ist ne schwierige Frage, die Du da gestellt hast, vielleicht hat das auch schon mal jemand wissenschaftlich untersucht.

Zum einen werden die wohl ab und an springen, wiel sie sich Nahrung von der Oberfläche geschnappt haben, ne Fliege oder nen Käfer, oder sonst irgend etwas. Wenn sie halt mit genügend Geschwindigkeit aus der Tiefe heranschießen, dann springen sie nach der Nhrungaufnahme automatisch, irgendwo muß die Energie des Schwimmens ja bleiben.

Im Wasser gibt es auch Parasiten, die den Fischen das Leben schwer machen - viel mehr Möglichkeiten, als zu versuchen, diese durch Springen und anschleißendes Aufklatschen auf das Wasser, haben die Fische nicht, diese Plagegeister loszuwerden.

Das wäre meine Idee dazu - vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ne andere.


----------



## jens_z (18. August 2010)

*AW: Warum springen Forellen?*

Ganz klare Kiste: Um zu gucken wo Angler sitzen die sie damit zum Wahnsinn treiben können.

Mal im Ernst: Ich glaube auch die jagen Insekten auf der Oberfläche. Das mit den Parasiten ist mir noch nicht in den Sinn gekomen, hört sich aber nachvollziehbar an.

Schönen Abend noch...


----------



## ToxicToolz (18. August 2010)

*AW: Warum springen Forellen?*

Und  sollte einer auch einst die vollkommenste Wahrheit verkünden: Wissen  könnte er's nicht - es ist alles durchwebt von Vermutung.


































Ahja dat sagte mal Xenophanes


----------



## herrdestümpels (19. August 2010)

*AW: Warum springen Forellen?*



			
				jens_z schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz klare Kiste: Um zu gucken wo Angler sitzen die sie damit zum Wahnsinn treiben können.


das  denk ich mir auch jedes mal, insbesondere dann wenns in der nähe des köders ist.

Aber vermutlich weil sie fressen wollen. ich hatte da mal nen fall als ich mit tauwurm knapp unter der oberfläche gefischt habe.
Es hat sich nichts grührt bis plötzlich ne forelle mit meiner pose im schlepptau aus dem wasser gesprungen ist.


----------



## H.Christians (19. August 2010)

*AW: Warum springen Forellen?*

Die trainieren für die Olympischen Spiele


----------



## MefoProf (19. August 2010)

*AW: Warum springen Forellen?*

Möglicherweise springen sie auch, wenn sie gejagt werden. Es könnte aber auch sein, das es ihnen einfach nur Freude bereitet, zu springen


----------

